# Ohio Record Spotted Bass



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Over the weekend I witnessed the biggest Ohio Spotted Bass I have laid my eyes on. I was fishing with another angler for smallmouth and we were hammering them pretty good with 2-3lb fish coming in and quite a few spotted ones in the mix for good measure. About 5 hours into it my partner hooks what looks like a really nice one, she jumped 3 times pitbull fighting all the way to the shore... no weight (no scale with us), but I have 24" marked on the rod and she was longer than that. Estimated 6 to 8lbs. Didnt think much of it until I checked the Ohio record days later to find out the record is 5 lbs 4 oz at 21"! I just assumed the record was at least in the 8 or 9lb range... I am pretty good at estimating weight and weighted over 30 of my own largemouth last season over 4lbs, with 5 of them going over 6lbs and this guy was the biggest to date. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats a monster! I don't think spots do well in our lakes. I've caught them out of Cowan lake back in the 80's, but none over 2 lb. I havn't caught any since in this state. They do grow them big down south. If memory is correct, the world record is 8 or 9 lb and was caught in Alabama. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

could have been a hybrid meanmouth bass.

Heres an article about one. That they thought was a spot too.
http://www.outdoorcentral.com/mc/pr/03/10/14a1.asp


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Big Joshy, I have never seen a meanmouth in person but have heard about them. This was unquestionably a spotted female, smaller mouth than a largemouth, red/orange eyes, green like a LM and short jaw. It was amazing to watch how hard that thing fought, I mean LM don&#8217;t jump 3 times in a row and make consecutive runs! Happened at a pond that connects to a river, so you get some smallies that go back and fourth. I can tell you that if we find her again, she will be properly documented this time around.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mean Morone said:


> Thats a monster! I don't think spots do well in our lakes. I've caught them out of Cowan lake back in the 80's, but none over 2 lb. I havn't caught any since in this state. They do grow them big down south. If memory is correct, the world record is 8 or 9 lb and was caught in Alabama. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


record was in alabama for years. it now stands in calif. (go figure). i would still rather fish for them in alabama. i think calif. holds the top 3 spots now.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Spotted bass have two dark spots on their tounge which are small teeth.





Get a disposable camera and keep with you. Sure would be nice to see that beauty. Nice job i bet you guys were excited.


----------

